# Autofest Swap Meet???



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if there will be a slot car swap meet on Sunday of Autofest weekend similar to the show last year?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Swap meet is Saturday and Sunday, same times as show is open to public.........there will also be a Concour d'Elegance contest for Ho slots!!!

LOTS more info can be found at www.theautofest.com .

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll be there! And I will trade for slot cars!!

Marty


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I will be attending AutoFest again this year and will selling HO, 1:43, 1:32 and 1:24 scale slot cars plus will be offering Special Edition Tshirts, Caps and Polo's with AutoFest logo. All sales (100% profits) of AutoFest merchandise will be donated to charity (see website for details on our charity.

If you will be attending, please note that I will be giving 10% discount to all HobbyTalk Members and a few surprises too! Besure to stop by and say hello and let me know you are HobbyTalk member for discount....and be sure to come BOTH days if possible as I will be doing DAILY Giveaways - just like last year but bigger and better.

See ya there in a few weeks!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> I'll be there! And I will trade for slot cars!!
> 
> Marty


Hi Marty,
I'll be there also with some cars to trade. Let me know what you're looking for, I may have something you want. I'll be helping MTYoder with the Drag Racing.

Looking forward to seeing John and Jeff at the Fest also. I hope to pick up some cars. Randy.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Motorcitytoyz.
Can you take a couple photos of the Cox Funny Car,by autoworld,pos t them on here.I cant wait fo that to come out,Tom Lowe says should be out in about 120 days.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got some GREAT deals from Motorcitytoys spent too much again!:thumbsup:


----------

